

Wireless power system shown off - inovica
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8165928.stm

======
mkfort
I'm glad to see they at least mentioned Tesla at the end of the article. It's
only been 100 years since he was doing this stuff and we're just now catching
up to his work.

------
swwu
That's incredibly cool. I wonder, though, if these things produce a strong
enough magnetic field to interfere with radios, cellphones, wireless internet,
etc.

~~~
oz
And pacemakers, perhaps?

